# Hello, I am from Little Britain ( nothing like the comedy)



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome, LisaAnn

I'm a brit too! Yorkshire Lass!! :lol: 

To be honest I cant remember. I'm 33yrs old and I've loved horses for as long as I can remember. Might have to get back to you on that one. But glad your here! :wink:


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Thankyou very much for the welcome Meggiemoo.
I shall look forward to some future contact.
Regards Lisa.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome LisaAnn, its a lovely forum! Everyone should all feel welcome. And its so family appropriate! x


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Thankyou Bolly, your are very right it is a wonderful forum.
Regards Lisa.x


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi! Welcome!
I'm fairly new too!  I love this forum, as you can see, I keep posting all over the place! LOL!

My Mom tells me I was born loving horses! Hehe I'm 51yrs. now... My Dad bought me my first horse when I was 12 and taught me how to ride and how to care for the horse. Unfortunately, he also sold them on my 16th birthday.  

In Sept. 2005 my Mom bought me a horse. (I have arthritis and fibromalgia so it's difficult to work and have a steady income.) That horse didn't work out well, but I now have Christy!  She is my dream horse. And I am lucky enough to be able to keep her in my backyard! We live on 2 1/2 acres, so there is room for a nice corral and run in shelter. I ride western and only do trail riding. I don't enjoy the stress of showing. I like to watch others, just as long as I don't have to do it. :lol: 

This forum is absolutely totally addicting! LOL!


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Desertgal, thankyou for my welcome. you are so fortunate to have your horse stabled so near. I would love that, but alas property like that is much to expensive on our little island, mind you it must be where you are situated too, isn't it?
You lucky lady.
Your horse it beautiful.
Regards Lisa.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you.  

Property is terribly expensive right now.  But when we bought the land and had a house built 12 yrs. ago, it was very cheap!  

12 yrs. ago no one wanted to live out here, now, everyone wants to live out here! I liked it better before. We wanted to live in the country, away from the city... Now, the city is comming... Houses all over, they are paving the roads, putting in schools... Yuck! 

We thought about moving, but can't find a place we like, that we can afford. So, I guess we are stuck here (for a while anyway.) It's very pretty, and I do like it, just not all the people, noise, and paved roads. I ride trail, on the *dirt* roads. Horses and pavement don't mix well.  They are supposed to leave equistrian paths along one side of the road, but they arn't.  :x Progress... I'm not crazy about it!


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

I would love to live where you are. I am one day going to convince my partner to sell up and move to the country too, I only want one little stable.......
Who knows what the future holds? You are right there is to much commercialism now.
Regards Lisa.


----------

